# un icloud pour deux devices ?



## rodrigue7973be (24 Février 2021)

bonjour,
est ce que je peux un icloud 200 Go pour iphone 11 et macbook air 
il peut ou pas ?
Ro


----------



## izel mor (24 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 
Ben oui...c’est le but d’iCloud d’être accessible depuis plusieurs appareils. 
Avec le même identifiant ou alors le partage familial


----------



## rodrigue7973be (24 Février 2021)

ah merci donc 200 Go assez ?


----------



## izel mor (24 Février 2021)

Tout dépend de ce que tu as et de tes réglages, mais c’est globalement gerable. C’est ce que j’ai avec partage familiale pour avoir deux identifiants


----------



## rodrigue7973be (24 Février 2021)

ok merci bcp


----------

